#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Thailand Prostate Massage - Prostate Milking

## dirtydog

A serious look at men having things stuck up their bum.
Now I have to admit I only learnt about the prostate about 10 years ago when a friend went for a prostate massage, supposedly with problems with your prostate it feels like your testicles are burning and the only way to relieve it is with a prostate massage.
Now this young lady on the left works in a Bangkok massage parlour, aint too bad looking is she.

From there web site;
Fashion Massage�[at]Akane �y©�z COURSE MENU Chitlom

We use the Pepe Lotion that contains extract of seaweed. Each course includes our special hand services. For course 2 and 3, we offer prostate and testicle massage.

        1.　Lotion Massage　60 min.     770B           2.　Body Scrub Lotion Massage　90 min.     950B           3.　Lotion Massage (Sexy)　90 min.     1100B           4.　Body Scrub Lotion Massage (Sexy)　120min.     1300B

Of course if you want to save money on your prostate massage you could do it yourself or buy a Dr.Erector electrical prostate stimulator.






Personally I find this a bit more appealing.



Anyway to help you along with your first prostate massage I found this site.

*In cases where milking or massage is done by hand, someone has to insert their fingers inside the rectum in order to milk the prostate. It is difficult to milk the prostate by yourself, so it is usually done by a partner or a medical professional.*


*It is possible to perform prostate milking externally by stimulating the prostate through the perineum but this method is not always successful and it is more usual for prostate milking to be performed internally using a finger,prostate massager or medical massage implement.

*These days using a specially designed massage tool is more popular than by doing it by hand. There are many reasons for this but generally it is considered safer and possibly more hygenic too. The massage tool is especially designed to aid and not harm, it is smooth and correctly shaped to massage properly rather than face risking possible damage by scratching with finger nails or pressing too hard when done by hand. Using a massage tool also makes it extremely easy to carry out the internal massage yourself without having to ask a partner or your Doctor.


Milking the prostate is not recommended in cases where the prostate gland is already diseased or has developed prostatitis, since it could cause the disease or infection to spread to other areas of the body. Hygiene is also very important. Wash your hands and body thoroughly. 


When Milking the Prostate There Are Some Useful Tips to Follow;
Wear a sterile latex glove on the hand you are going to use 
Keep your fingernails trimmed short 
Use a water based lubricant by putting some on your fingers.
Most people find that lying on their back or side is most comfortable.
Gently start to introduce a finger or more into your anus. 
Start to push upwards and to the back, you will know when you have touched the prostate when you feel a small, round bulb about the size of a large walnut. 
 Having located the prostate gland, massage it gently along both sides but try not to massage the central area which contains several sensitive nerves.  Do not scratch it with your fingernails.
At this stage some people feel the need to pass water, ignore it and continue your massage.
After a short time, the area will be so well stimulated that you start to experience a high degree of sexual pleasure and quite commonly, not always but more normal than not an orgasm will happen.  
Please remember. Prostate milking should not be used by people that already suffer from a disease of the prostate or acute prostatis, because in such cases the act of massage may cause the infection to spread out, so be careful. Prostate milking can be extremely helpful as a form of preventative medicine and relieve the build-up of seminal fluid in the prostate gland, but should be done very carefully and hygienically. 

Visit 'TheHealthyProstate.Com for more detail, sales and online videos

----------


## gjbkk

as I understand Butterfly is the expert on this but won't hemroids affect the stimulus and long fingers nails bring water to the eyes.

----------


## dirtydog

^Of course you could use a ladyboy for the massage, and that gives me an idea for tomorrows health care thread, *Sex Change*.

----------


## BKKBoet

^Slow news day on Teakdoor?

----------


## nidhogg

> A serious look at men having things stuck up their bum.


So, first a thread about people having water pumped up thier bums, now one about people having fingers up their bums.

You working through some personal crisis here DD?

----------


## kingwilly

> You working through some personal crisis here DD?


does without saying, dont it?

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
>  You working through some personal crisis here DD?
> 
> 
> does without saying, dont it?


Well yeah.  But its more fun to point it out.

----------


## blackgang

*Thailand Prostate Massage - Prostate Milking* 

*Does Milky have anything to do with the operation/treatment and admin of this thread??*

----------


## kingwilly

> Well yeah. But its more fun to point it out.


quite true.


DD's  :Gay: 
DD's  :Gay: 
DD's  :Gay: 
DD's  :Gay: 
DD's  :Gay:

----------


## DrAndy

DDs threads are rapidly going downhill, or rather, up the bum

----------


## benbaaa

Yes, it's all a bit weird, DD's sudden obsession with having things poked up his bum.

----------


## Rattanaburi

I know they will soon prove that the saliva of a woman has a beneficial effect on the skin of man's penis and ballsack. We are currently living in the stone age in terms of medicinal practices. 
 :tosser1:  :tosser1:  :tosser1:  :tosser1:  :tosser1:  :tosser1: 
They are on the verge of proving that the simple exercise above can reduce the incidence of prostate cancer. Didn't they say that women who don't breastfeed after a pregnancy have a higher incidence of breast cancer as well?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It hurt a little bit. More lube was required I reckon.

----------


## chassamui

> It hurt a little bit. More lube was required I reckon.


Or maybe a bigger finger?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I've only clicked on this thread to get it off my New Posts page. Hows it lasting so long, and whats DD's obsession with the chocolate star fish.

Is the chocolate star fish on your fish page DD?

----------


## dirtydog

^Haven't you heard of anal bleaching?

----------


## blackgang

> Haven't you heard of anal bleaching?


OH, Goody, are we going to do this next??
But wasn't that already covered in Swampys teeth brushing thread??

----------


## Jesus Jones

Don't knock it until you've tried it.

Milking, sack massage ad a BJ at the same time works a treat.  So i've been told!

----------


## chassamui

> Don't knock it until you've tried it.
> 
> Milking, sack massage ad a BJ at the same time works a treat. So i've been told!


Only if she's a looker!

----------


## sunsetter

faarking hell dd, couldnt you have told me when i was looking for a good massage in bangers about a month ago? i wouldve gone and tested that gaff out no problems


Fashion Massage@Akane y©z COURSE MENU Chitlom

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Milking, sack massage ad a BJ at the same time works a treat.


As I said, it feels a bit scratchy if you don't use enough lube.




> So i've been told!


Err yeah. Me too.

----------


## sunsetter

one thing i havent had the pleasure of trying, so whats it like marmers?

----------


## dirtydog

^You do have a finger? Give it a go  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

^ya doorty bugger   :kma:

----------


## tyciol

> ^You do have a finger? Give it a go 
> thailand_prostate-massage.jpg


This doesn't seem like an angle that would be possible in a normal erectly aligned pelvis, wouldn't you need to do anterior pelvic tilt to enter from the back like this? That would raise up the anus.

----------

